# Anno 2070 über Amazon Downloaden



## Sephriroth (28. Mai 2012)

*Anno 2070 über Amazon Downloaden*

Hallo Zusammen,

Weiß zufällig jemand wie es ist bei Amazon zum Beispiel Anno 2070 als Downloadversion zu kaufen?

Meine Frage/Sorge ist,...kann bzw. darf ich das Spiel auf meinem PC und auf meinem Laptop installieren oder ist nach *einem* PC schluss?

Wäre echt intereesant das zu wissen.

Danke an Alle!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2012)

Also, bei der normalen Version hast Du einen Account und ein "login"-Tool, so dass Du es lediglich nicht gleichzeitig SPIELEN kannst - auch bei Steam gibt Anno2070, da dient Steam selber dann als "Checktool". Per Steam könntest Du es definitiv auf mehreren PCs installieren, nur halt nicht gleichzeitig spielen. Bei der Originalversion geht es glaub ich 3 bis 5 mal, danach müsste man sich eine neue Freischaltung "erbitten".

Speziell bei amazon solltest Du aber mal lieber nachfragen, wie genau das da läuft - oder warten, dass einer hier das Spiel von dort hat und es Dir sagen kann ^^ Oder starte eine Diskussion auf der amazon-Seite zu dem Spiel. 

Bei den FAQs steht: "Kann ich Inhalte auf mehrere Rechner herunterladen und installieren? => *Für Games: *Die verschiedenen Spielehersteller erlauben unterschiedlich viele Installationen mit einem Produktschlüssel. Wenn Sie die Anzahl der Installationen für einen Produktschlüssel überschritten haben, den Sie auf Amazon.de gekauft haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Kundenservice der Hersteller. Sie können den Download für Ihren persönlichen Gebrauch, auch auf verschiedene Geräten, beliebig oft wiederholen. Der Download des Games für Freunde und Familie ist nicht möglich. Diese müssen einen eigenen Produktschlüssel erwerben." => Amazon.de Hilfe: FAQ für Games- & Software-Downloads

D.h. auf keinen Fall ist nach einem PC für immer Schluss, aber ob Du es auf 2 PCs gleichzeitig installieren und aktivieren kannst, hängt wiederum vom Spiel ab.

*edit* hier noch infos von ubisoft allgemein: http://ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16055


----------



## Sephriroth (30. Mai 2012)

Also, ich habe es probiert.

Ich habe die Version von Amazon erfolgreich auf allen 3 Pc´s bei mir zu Hause installiert und aktiviert.
Warscheinlich kann man nicht alle gleichzeitig Online Spielen aber das ist ja auch nicht sinnig.

Für mich passt alles. Abends zu Hause ne Runde und unterwegs mal n bischen auf dem Laptop.

Besten Dank nochmal Herbboy!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß - ich hab es auch am PC und Laptop, aber als "normale" Version, wusste daher halt nicht, wie es bei der amazon-Version ist. Man kann es ja auch offline spielen, dann fehlen halt ein paar Features der Arche.


----------

